# [SOLVED] Analyse my Custom Built Multimedia High End PC



## 463098 (Dec 31, 2008)

Here's the build itself: OverDoseD - Pastebin.com

This PC will be used for various multimedia tasks such as orchestral music creation using Kontakt 4 VSTi to load up 50+ layered wav files for each instrument from East West Quantum Leap.

Playing the latest games such as Crysis 2 and the upcoming Crysis 3 at max graphical settings with the resolution at or beyond 1920x1080.

Video editing and rendering HD files of 720p and up to 1080p for Youtube. Most likely in the format of .AVI due to FRAPS.

Tell me if everything is compatible with each other and most importantly the motherboard.

Is there enough PSU to run the whole PC?

Will the GPU, Ram and CPU Power be able to run all the latest games at max graphics at the resolution to or close to 1920x1080?

Is it worth instead boosting up to 16GB of RAM?

Is it wiser to include water cooling or copper cooling or just stick to fans?

Is the CASE Itself large enough to house all the components?


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: Analyse my Custom Built Multimedia High End PC*

System looks good and should perform the listed tasks easily. 

CPU: You might instead choose a 3rd gen i5 - slightly newer tech with similar performance and lower power usage.

Memory: DDR3 is dirt cheap now. 16GB won't help you in gaming, but should greatly improve A/V rendering/editing.

Cooling: Liquid or air? Entirely your choice. Air will do the job; liquid will usually do it better and quieter and not require a huge block of metal hanging off the motherboard.

PS: Take note, Newegg does not ship internationally. You will need to choose a different supplier for the drives.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Analyse my Custom Built Multimedia High End PC*

750W is more than plenty (650W is more than plenty for a 660 ti) but go with SeaSonic or XFX PSU to insure top quality.
SSD's are not a good value at this time for the small advantage they offer.
Air cooling is more than sufficient and no concerns about leakage/damage.
Do you have a need for the 3 activation Windows 7?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Analyse my Custom Built Multimedia High End PC*

Same comments as above,

Any reason your getting 3TB of HDD space? 1TB should be more then enough and besides 1TB _can_ have problems, but it is rare.

You do understand your buying a Windows 7 with 3 activations?

I highly recommend you change the CPU to a i5-3550. The Ivy Bridge CPUs are much better. Plus you selected a mobo with a Z77 socket.

I would change the Blu-Ray player to Asus.

Same as Tyree and Gcavan for the rest of the questions...


----------



## 463098 (Dec 31, 2008)

*Re: Analyse my Custom Built Multimedia High End PC*

Thanks a lot guys. I will go over the list and change the parts that were specified. I won't get an SSD then. I am getting a hard drive with lots of space because of the 150+GB of Samples for my music and HD Movies + games. 

The Windows 7 choice is the cheapest one I could find. It allows me to install for 3 different PCs right? Although I will only be using one PC at any give time, is it better to get another version? I want Windows 7 64 bit Home Premium though.

I am using Newegg because they have most the parts easily searchable and provide detailed specifications for all the parts. I'll be using either Amazon or Scan to buy the parts, unless I find the parts somewhere cheaper.

I'll get 16 GB of ram then, gcavan.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Analyse my Custom Built Multimedia High End PC*

The Windows 7 description says "Windos 7 64 Bit OEM (One PC install, 3 activations)".
I take that to mean you can only legally install on one PC up to 3 times.


----------



## 463098 (Dec 31, 2008)

*Re: Analyse my Custom Built Multimedia High End PC*



Tyree said:


> The Windows 7 description says "Windos 7 64 Bit OEM (One PC install, 3 activations)".
> I take that to mean you can only legally install on one PC up to 3 times.


I guess so. It was the cheapest one I could find. I am only planning to have this as my main PC for a long long time so I guess 3 activations is enough.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

If then three activations is the cheapest then that would be the best way to go.

Have you made the changes to your build above?


----------



## 463098 (Dec 31, 2008)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> If then three activations is the cheapest then that would be the best way to go.
> 
> Have you made the changes to your build above?


Yes I have. Thanks for all the info. I think I am ready to start saving up to buy all the parts and build this baby up.


----------



## 463098 (Dec 31, 2008)

Here's the updated PC specifications list: OverDoseD Custom PC Specs - Pastebin.com


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

No reason to get 16GB of RAM. Nothing will even use that much.

If you want you can get a 650W PSU but the 750W wont hurt.



> I won't get an SSD then.


Did you change your mind?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

As above ^


----------



## 463098 (Dec 31, 2008)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> No reason to get 16GB of RAM. Nothing will even use that much.
> 
> If you want you can get a 650W PSU but the 750W wont hurt.
> 
> ...


I think I'll buy just one and see how it performs. I always wanted to install games on my SSD and see how fast my games would load and also transfer times. I've also heard it works great with any motherboard that has USB 3.0.

Also I am thinking of changing my previous motherboard Asus P8Z77-V PRO Intel Z77 Socket 1155 Ivybridge Ready Motherboard - Scan.co.uk to Asus P8Z77-V PRO Intel Z77 Socket 1155 Ivybridge Ready Motherboard - Scan.co.uk for a bit more power. Just want to make sure this new motherboard is compatibable with all my parts. Most of the time ASUS are literally made for Nvidia and Intel or so I heard. Has 2x PCIe 2.0 x1 and x4 PCIe 3.0 x16.


----------



## 463098 (Dec 31, 2008)

Oh yes one thing I forgot is what kind of fan would you recommend or are the stock fans and the gpu and cpu fans enough? I think getting at least a 120mm wide fan would be a good idea but I am not sure which and if it'll fit.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

That new mobo will be fine. Plug the GPU into the PCI 3.0 slot.

As for the fan if you don't overclock the CPU, which is not needed and will VOID the warranty, then the stock fan will be fine.

If your looking for the looks then I would recommend the Cooler Master V6.


----------



## 463098 (Dec 31, 2008)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> That new mobo will be fine. Plug the GPU into the PCI 3.0 slot.
> 
> As for the fan if you don't overclock the CPU, which is not needed and will VOID the warranty, then the stock fan will be fine.
> 
> If your looking for the looks then I would recommend the Cooler Master V6.


Thanks a lot. 

I like this one: Cooler Master Turbine Master Silent Fan 120mm - R4-TMBB-08FK-R0 - Scan.co.uk

I don't care about looks. Where will I fit this? I am assuming on the front near the hard drives so it flows past the CPU, mainboard and gpu as much as possible and out of the back.

Or this, for a bit more bang but I guess more proficient cooling with a noticeable heat pipes Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO CPU Cooler for All Intel/AMD CPU's - RR-212E-16PK-R1 - Scan.co.uk


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Analyse my Custom Built Multimedia High End PC*

There is no reason to add extra fans. The normal case fans and stock CPU fan will be fine.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Analyse my Custom Built Multimedia High End PC*

One one 120mm fan in front & rear is usually sufficient.
Too many fans can be as bad as too few.
The OEM heatsink fan will also be sufficient of no OC is applied,


----------



## 463098 (Dec 31, 2008)

*Re: Analyse my Custom Built Multimedia High End PC*



Tyree said:


> One one 120mm fan in front & rear is usually sufficient.
> Too many fans can be as bad as too few.
> The OEM heatsink fan will also be sufficient of no OC is applied,


I've read that stock fans for most cases are pretty horrible that's why I want to get a better one, one that is 120mm and I've heard good things about Cooler Master, it's why I chose one or the either above to replace the stocks.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Analyse my Custom Built Multimedia High End PC*

Our point was not to add a lot of extra fans to disrupt the desired front to rear airflow.
I don't use any Corsair cases but I doubt their fans are poor quality and, considering the price of that case, I would certainly assume the fans are good quality.


----------



## 463098 (Dec 31, 2008)

*Re: Analyse my Custom Built Multimedia High End PC*



Tyree said:


> Our point was not to add a lot of extra fans to disrupt the desired front to rear airflow.
> I don't use any Corsair cases but I doubt their fans are poor quality and, considering the price of that case, I would certainly assume the fans are good quality.


Okay thanks for the info. Just making sure because no one likes a burnt CPU/GPU . 

I think that's it. Thanks for all your help guys. Really appreciated.


----------

